# Jet dust collection Vortex Cone



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Jet has a new idea...not really explained in detail here, but possibly a retrofit or DIY when it comes out?
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/36209/jets-new-spin-on-dust-collection-the-vortex-cone :blink: bill


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Jet has a new idea...not really explained in detail here, but possible a retrofit or DIY when it comes out?
> http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/36209/jets-new-spin-on-dust-collection-the-vortex-cone :blink: bill


 
Bill, When it's available, look on Jet's website for the parts breakdown of that model. Even if they don't offer it as a retrofit kit you may be able to just buy the collector ring from them and replace yours with it. Just looking at the pictures of how it's set up in that article though, I wonder how effective it really is despite the pictures they show of the filters..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jet and HF collector mod*

This guy, Vaughn, just put his Thein mod inside of the existing collector...pretty cool! :thumbsup: bill
http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=145.msg819#msg819


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> This guy, Vaughn, just put his Thein mod inside of the existing collector...pretty cool! :thumbsup: bill
> http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=145.msg819#msg819


 
Wow! What a great idea! I emailed him with a couple of questions like the thickness of the hardboard (hard to tell from the pics )and I'm wondering if instead of standoffs if L brackets evenly spaced around the perimeter of the collector ring would also work. Sure would be easier than making standoffs and trying to locate holes on the hardboard to screw into them.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

*Jet vortex cone and Thien separator*

Woodnthings and I have been having some private messages about these 2 subjects. He suggested I add it to the forum in case anyone might benefit from it. Here it is:

_Hi Bill.

I emailed the guy (his name is Vaughn - don't know if that's his first or last name) that put the Thien separator on his HF dust collector. I asked what size masonte he used. It's 1/4". I also asked about using L brackets instead of making standoffs. At first he said he thought they might have some effect on the air flow but I emailed him back and told him that could be true but by using brackets you would be eliminating the standoffs which it seems to me also effect the airflow. He emailed me back and said that he and also Phil Thein had been considering the effect of the standoffs on the airflow. so I'm thinking I may pick up a piece of masonite and some L brackets and give it a try. The L brackets could be placed under the nuts and screws that already project into the collector ring to attach it to the posts on the base. I'm going to have the d/c apart next week to add a cannister filter from Wynn anyway so that would be a good time to try it. Heck, I wouldn't even have to take the collector ring off. just attach the lbrackets and after the cannister is on, screw the baffle on from the bottom. Iim thinking I could epoxy screws to the L brackets facing downward so all I have so do is slip the baffe on and add either nuts or maybe wingnuts for easy access to the filter turnbuckles if the filter needed to be removed for some reason. What's your opinion of the whole thing? Jay_

Jay, I think if it works, even 50% better, that's huge. How will we know if someone doesn't try it? Go for it. I've got 3 Jets myself and would love to improve the efficiency. By the way, this sort of discussion would be welcome on the forum. Post it up there for all to see! Good Luck and that way we'll all know what you find out. :thumbsup: bill
Also the Vortex cone maybe something very similar....we'll find out soon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finally the Vortex Cone revealed!*

Our friend Longknife PM'd me with this link at minute 6:21 in the very long, silly and tedious video and shows for a split second the Vortex Cone. It's definitely not a Thien blaffle, but an inverted cone on the bottom side of the inlet housing. Performance comparison ....who knows? It would definitely be more difficult to make a metal cone than a simple flat hardwood baffle, but for all with virtually identical DC's like HF, Grizzly and older jets, they may offer a retrofit unit. A sheetmetal shop could easily fabricate the cone if not. The real question.... is it that much better than a Thien? :blink: bill

The video is as the bottom: 
http://woodworkersjournal.com/Ezine..._Vortex_Cone_Dust_Collector_Technol_8378.aspx

The thread on my Thien modified Jet:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/jet-hf-dust-collector-thien-mods-25178/


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I was going to be test the effect on suction from the Thien baffle separator on a DC system. I have been working on this exeriment and will test the Thien Baffle that you have been discussing. It is evident that it works but does it improve or hamper the DC suction compared to no separator or a chip separator lid. My guess is the suction would be better then the lid separator and slightly less then just a DC with no mods.

Thanks for all the info on both the Baffle and vortex cone, both seem like good alternatives for small shops. I have a mid size shop and like the idea of a Thien separator before the impeller but this is a good alternative. 

I will post my test results here soon as I get them.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks. It will be interesting to see the test results.


----------



## skiroy56 (Aug 19, 2012)

I've tried to buy the parts from Jet but they are not selling them.
Guess they just want to sell d/c's not retrofit kits or parts.


----------



## dgoodyear (Aug 22, 2012)

Before I purchased my cyclone, I did mod my 1 HP collector using a cone like baffle. Just use a wok. Paid about $15, and it worked like a charm!


----------

